# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL Server 2005 repair

## EdwardBlake78

I have a SQL Server (on Windows XP) where I have published reports using Report Manager and a bunch of databases.  Within the SQL Server, I have jobs scheduled to run updates on tables, etc.  I came in this morning to find that the root drive died.  My drive is partitioned such that my databases aren't on the root drive - so I was able to salvage the databases.

I was able to use a prior hard drive (from about a month ago - we upgraded) and load current databases to the old drive.  I'm trying to bring the old drive up to speed with today's data, jobs, files... .

My databases seemed to load fine.

What I can't do is view any of the reports that use Report Manager.  A few questions:

1.  Are the jobs that run through SQL Server stored in a different directory than the databases? 
2.  Any idea of what's happening with accessing report manager reports?  Usually a client machine could access the reports using IE. - also can't connect using an ODBC connection with Access. (the network plug is connected).
3.  Am I missing any other pieces that may need to be restored to the current view besides the databases?

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## rmiao

Sql jobs are stored in msdb and reporting service related staffs are stored in RS dbs, so you have to get all of them out from old disk.

----------


## ted

the same question is available here: http://community.spiceworks.com/topi...er-2005-repair
read the solutions in this post. If you get the solution then reply on the same thread. 

Best of Luck

----------

